# 2022 TIDEWATER 2300 CAROLINA BAY $ 99,366.00



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS MANGROVE COLORED 2300 CAROLINA BAY JUST ARRIVED WILL BE POWERED WITH A F300XCA YAMAHA HAS FIBERGLASS T TOP, STEREO AND SPEAKERS, RAW WATER WASHDOWN, UNDER WATER LIGHTS RADIO BOX, LOTS ROD HOLDERS AND STORAGE, BUILT IN LIVE WELLS, REAR SEATING AND COMPLETE BOW SEATING ADD ON, THIS BOAT IS READY TO GO CALL STEVEN AT ARANSAS PASS PREMIER YAMAHA 361-758-2140 $99,366.00






































































*


----------



## thethundermoose (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow, that's crazy. Straight up 45k over the 2020 price. Boat prices are nuts right now.


----------

